# New forum and moderator



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce the creation of a new forum for freshwater shrimp and other inverts. Interest in these inverts has grown to a level where we think they deserve their own forum.

I'm also delighted to introduce Piscesgirl as the new moderator to the forum. She has extensive experience in this area and I'm sure we'll all learn a lot from her.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats PG!  

You'll be a great asset to this new and much needed forum. :-D


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes! shrimps!! I love them, have 5 tanks just for them!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Art and Jan -- I'm very glad to be here and I'm looking forward to all the discussions I'm hoping we'll have on some of my favorite aquarium inhabitants -- the shrimp! And, I don't want to forget my friends, the much maligned 'pest' snails!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, please share your crystal reds ....errr...info with us all


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL, Grandmasterofpool! I can share some pictures with you


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats on being the forum's moderator.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Jdinh04 

heres another one of my shrimp:


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Congratulations =) I'm sure I'll abuse this forum as much as the others  MWhahaha you'll never be rid of me


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Congrats PG and great idea Art!


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations PG! I look forward to learning much in this forum.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey i didnt even see this forum here! What a great idea!


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Way to go PG! I will definitely keep up with this forum as I do not have any shrimp yet, but hope to add some soon.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the very warm welcome


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Odd, just as my shrimp fetish begins to take over me, I find this great new forum. Now thats what I call service Congrats PG!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Dennis! Shrimp fetishes are good!


----------

